# How do Wyndham points deposit to RCI weeks?



## daytripper (Apr 18, 2010)

I have not officially made the purchase of my timeshare at Wyndham Sedona yet and have been trying to research and learn.  I called RCI about depositing points and they said that I would be depositing or exchanging weeks because Wyndham points don't convert to RCI points.  So can I deposit partial points (I'll have 189K), and how do I know I'm getting equal value at RCI?:


----------



## myhottoddy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Wyndam Point Depositnto RCI*

You can ask Wyndam to deposit a protion of your Wyndam points into your RCI account.  Studio deposits are 28K for blue season, 42K for white and 70K for red. More points for 1BR and BR.  A red studio deposit is your best bet.

Search this website for extensive coverage.


----------



## urple2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, you can deposit partial points. The points deposits start at 28k and go up from there. Generic deposits (those that aren't viewable online to search with ) are an "average" of the trading range of such deposit. Visible or viewable deposits get assigned a specific resort to search against.
You can get some great trades with small deposits with these points, especially in off-season travel and areas such as florida. These points to weeks deposits are not strong traders though. Also, you will see a lot of Wyndham resorts with these deposits that can also stretch your point usage.
Many seem to believe that you will see all you are going to see with a 70k deposit. This too could change in the future.

The RCI exchange game is always changing,so there is really no constant in what will see or won't see.

Hope this helps.


----------



## deedman (Apr 18, 2010)

urple2 said:


> Many seem to believe that you will see all you are going to see with a 70k deposit. This too could change in the future.



but aren't you more likely to get a visible depositing 105k as a 1br, opposed to 70k as a studio? because aren't there much more 1 br units available in the wyndham system than studios? please correct me if I'm mistaken because I don't receive my first allocation of points until this oct, so i'm going off what i've read and believe to understand.


----------



## urple2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Getting any visible is the luck of the draw even though yes, you should more likely see a visible for 105k or higher points but there are folks on here with such a deposit that didn't get one.

The problem the way i see it is, not that they aren't available but for some reason they just don't get deposited as a visible when requested.( I have proved that...to myself anyway)

Incidentally, the generics could have more trading value than the visible deposits.


----------



## Catira (Apr 18, 2010)

urple2 said:


> Getting any visible is the luck of the draw even though yes, you should more likely see a visible for 105k or higher points but there are folks on here with such a deposit that didn't get one.
> 
> The problem the way i see it is, not that they aren't available but for some reason they just don't get deposited as a visible when requested.( I have proved that...to myself anyway)
> 
> Incidentally, the generics could have more trading value than the visible deposits.



My first 70k deposit was a visible. I loved searching on my own. My next deposit was a 105k deposit, requested a visible and unfortunately no such luck.


----------



## daytripper (Apr 19, 2010)

Newbie here.  What is a generic and what is a visable.?


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 19, 2010)

*Terminology - Generic vs. Visable*

daytripper,

Welcome to TUG.

We will assume you are a current or prospective Wyndham Points owner.

When a Wyndham Owner of Points decides that he or she needs to deposit  points with RCI, the Owner can contact a Wyndham Vacation Guide (VG) to get them to help with the transaction or they can make the request online using the Wyndham Resorts website.

As an owner of Wyndham points you cannot request a specific week of inventory to be deposited with the external exchange company. But, you can make a special request for a "visable" online deposit. 

A limited supply of inventory is made available for online banking and will be assigned by Wyndham upon request on a space-available basis. Such a Unit is described as a "visable" deposit because once deposited you can see it on line at the RCI website.

There is no guarantee that a "visable" will be available and you definitely cannot expect to get a "visable" when making a Studio equivalent points deposit because there simply is not enough of such inventory in the Wyndham system.

The benefit to the points owner requesting the deposit of a 1-BR or 2-BR Unit is the ability to see the Unit on the RCI website.  Being able to see the Unit  he or she can go on line to the RCI site and SEARCH for a vacation using the "visable unit" without the help of a (VG). 

A "generic" deposit is a deposit of just the points without a "visable" for the Member to search with. Because the deposit is generic it is considered "average" for a Wyndham property and the Member must use an RCI vacation guide to assist with any Search.

When you get a "visable" you don't know the strength of the "trader" that Wyndham might end up giving to you.  It could be a UNIT that is due to expire soon or it could be a UNIT that has a check-in 6 months out or more. 

Also, you don't know if the UNIT will be an Orlando, FL or North Carolina, South Carolina or some other State that has a Wyndham resort with inventory available. Their is always the risk that your "visable" will not trade as well as your "generic" point deposit.


----------



## deedman (Apr 19, 2010)

I might be new here, but I think its safe to say goofy set the forum record for the amount of times *"visible"* was spelled wrong in an entire post.


----------



## daytripper (Apr 20, 2010)

*Deposit of Wyndham points to RCI*

Yes, I am a new owner, just paid and signed initial paperwork yesterday.  It will be awhile before I will get deed and info.
So let me see if I've got this right.. I can deposit Wyndham points into RCI in specific increments with the hope RCI will give me a "visible" with the single benefit of being able to see it online.  They will then give me a week some where, some time, and then I can use it, trade it or give it to someone or rent it out?  If they give me a "generic", I have to call in and use the help of the VG to get a week some where, some time and then use it, trade it, etc. 
 
If I deposit 70,000 points it would be good for a studio, where? 
Does it cost money to use the VG?
Will they do the searching for you, saving time and energy?
Can't I choose when and where to go?

I'm certain that once I have the ability to start doing this for myself I will catch on, but I'd like to be a step ahead of the game so I don't miss any opportunities.
Thanks to all of you who have taken the time to reply and share your knowledge.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Apr 20, 2010)

If I deposit 70,000 points it would be good for a studio, where?  
If it is a visible deposit,the points are attached to anything that is available. It could be anywhere.
Does it cost money to use the VG? 
The exchange fee is $189 plus the points that you deposit for the week. Some resorts have extra fees involved. All inclusive resorts have mandatory fees. Hawaii resorts have a minimal fee -I think it's a visitor tax (around $20), The resort we just booked in St. Thomas has an extra energy fee ($11 per day)
Will they do the searching for you, saving time and energy?Yes.Can't I choose when and where to go?s
You can choose where and when you want to go. You set up what is called an on-going search. You can search up to 2 years out. RCI's system keeps searching for you 24-7. The wider the perimeters you set for your search, the better chance you have of finding a match. RCI will call you or email you when or if a match is found. If you do not like the match, you can refuse it and continue the search.-Just remember, once you deposit in RCI you can't put the points back in Wyndham. You need to use the deposit or you lose it.
-Deb


----------



## deedman (Apr 20, 2010)

when do you pay the $189? is it when you deposit your points, or when you actually confirm an exchange?


----------



## YeongWoo (Apr 20, 2010)

*Maybe he can't spell but...*



deedman said:


> I might be new here, but I think its safe to say goofy set the forum record for the amount of times *"visible"* was spelled wrong in an entire post.



He knows his stuff.  Do an advanced search on his posts and look at the number of RCI exchanges he did with his points.  It's a textbook for anyone looking to figure out the system.  I'll try to add a link.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119715

To answer the question about when the exchange fee is due.  You pay the fee to RCI when you confirm the exchange if you are lucky enough to get a visible.  If your deposit is a generic then you pay when you begin the ongoing search.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 20, 2010)

*Spelling Error - Not!*

YeongWoo,

Thank you for the compliment and for pointing out to young deedman that GoofyHobbie tries hard to get information conveyed correctly.

We are here to help each other as a community.  When, I make a mistake that is material I am willing to admit my mistake and do better next time.

We all make spelling errors, it is in the nature of human endeavor. 

However, the multiple spelling errors pointed out by young deedman and made infamous here was not carelessness on my part. 

Deedman, although you applaud what you thought was carelessness, please notice that I used quotes when responding to the previous poster’s question.  Except in the Title section, when I used "visable" or "visable unit" instead of visible or visible unit the word was in quotes.   

Deedman, according to a post, made by you today in the Exchanging Forum, you are a second year law student at John Marshall Law.

(For those interested see post # 18 at the link provided.)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119996

As a new comer you may feel the need to gain respect quickly; but those of us who have been here a while know that respect is gained in this community when one shares experience and knowledge for altruistic reasons. 

The goal here is to help fellow members of the community rather than use another member of the community as the butt of your humor. 

When you have been here a while and gain more experience your wisdom will then hopefully be used to help the community, please accept my belated Welcome To TUG.


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2010)

*No good deed goes unpunished...*



deedman said:


> I might be new here, but I think its safe to say goofy set the forum record for the amount of times *"visible"* was spelled wrong in an entire post.



Dave (Goofyhobbie) provided good information, accurate and detailed and voluntarily offered --- and yet you somehow have a beef with the spelling of a single word???

Where is *your* shared wisdom in these forums in your half-dozen posts, if I may (only rhetorically) ask?


----------



## deedman (Apr 20, 2010)

my shared wisdom is use your hemorrhoid cream daily, because your ass is sore for no other good reason ... just poking fun. no harm intended <3


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2010)

*I'm embarrassed FOR you, not BY you...*



deedman said:


> my shared wisdom is use your hemorrhoid cream daily, because your ass is sore for no other good reason ... just poking fun. no harm intended <3



A very classy, articulate and witty response. You'll undoubtedly make a great lawyer someday...


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hi Deedman*

Hi - I graduated from the University of Texas School of Law in 1979. I was very fortunate that my mother, who was a court reporter, gave me excellent legal advice as I graduated. She said, "You have been in school for three years learning to be an attorney. You will meet lots of people in the courthouse such as clerks, court reporters and courtroom deputies, who have not been to law school, but they know a lot more than you do. It is best to let them know that you are new and don't know what you are doing. A little humility will go a long way."

I tried my first legal case on March 1, 1980. I have been practicing law now for thirty years. I still find that humility goes a long way.

Best wishes to you in your future practice.

Elaine


----------



## daytripper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Wyndham points advice*



WeLovetoTravel said:


> If I deposit 70,000 points it would be good for a studio, where?
> If it is a visible deposit,the points are attached to anything that is available. It could be anywhere.
> Does it cost money to use the VG?
> The exchange fee is $189 plus the points that you deposit for the week. Some resorts have extra fees involved. All inclusive resorts have mandatory fees. Hawaii resorts have a minimal fee -I think it's a visitor tax (around $20), The resort we just booked in St. Thomas has an extra energy fee ($11 per day)
> ...



Deb, I'm Deb too!  Thanks for your easy to understand explanation, and to the others before you also.  
p.s. Please don't judge me on possible spelling errors as I am a brain tumor survivor, 4 years now.  Que Sera, Sera.:whoopie:


----------



## daytripper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Spelling Error*

It appears that my spelling mistake was the beginning of this thread spiraling downward.  First, please forgive me.  I try to check my spelling and grammar, but it was late and I was tired.  No excuse I know, but I am also *lucky *enough to have an even better excuse as I replied to* WE LOVE TO TRAVEL*. 
Don't sweat the small stuff, and this is definitely SMALL stuff.  Happy Traveling!


----------



## rufusrex (Apr 28, 2010)

I am fairly new to this, but I think RCI may be partially incorrect telling you they don't exchange Wyhdam points for RCI pts.  I am also considering buying a Wyndham TS and called RCI.  Two agents told me the same thing, but when I pressed them about it they transferred me to a special Wyndham/RCI agent who said you can convert current year pts to nightly stays through RCI.  This was confirmed looking through the Wyndham owners guide that someone posted to a link to in another thread.  It's all very confusing.  What I personally want to do it purchase points (through Ebay) and be able to have the option to use RCI nightly stays, but I just want to be 100% sure this is the case.  Can someone here (great BBS and website, best $15 I ever spent!) confirm that by buying Wyndham pts that I will have that option?  The agent mentioned that if you don't use your pts and they are about to expire, then you do have the option of converting to weeks that are good for 2 more years, maybe that is where some of the confusion lies.  I like the fact that Wyndham gives you free membership in RCI.  I currently own at DVC and while I use it only for DVC resorts, they really limit what you can do with RCI.  Thanks


----------



## Jya-Ning (Apr 28, 2010)

rufusrex said:


> I am fairly new to this, but I think RCI may be partially incorrect telling you they don't exchange Wyhdam points for RCI pts.  I am also considering buying a Wyndham TS and called RCI.  Two agents told me the same thing, but when I pressed them about it they transferred me to a special Wyndham/RCI agent who said you can convert current year pts to nightly stays through RCI.  This was confirmed looking through the Wyndham owners guide that someone posted to a link to in another thread.  It's all very confusing.  What I personally want to do it purchase points (through Ebay) and be able to have the option to use RCI nightly stays, but I just want to be 100% sure this is the case.  Can someone here (great BBS and website, best $15 I ever spent!) confirm that by buying Wyndham pts that I will have that option?  The agent mentioned that if you don't use your pts and they are about to expire, then you do have the option of converting to weeks that are good for 2 more years, maybe that is where some of the confusion lies.  I like the fact that Wyndham gives you free membership in RCI.  I currently own at DVC and while I use it only for DVC resorts, they really limit what you can do with RCI.  Thanks



It is call Plus Partner.  It is add on product.  If you purchase eBay, it is not come with.  You will have to pay extra $2,395 or some covert or buy new developer points to get it.

I will not do that just for getting DVC, but each one has his own valuation.

Once you get it, all your resale point can be used that way.

Jya-Ning


----------



## rufusrex (Apr 28, 2010)

Jya-Ning said:


> It is call Plus Partner.  It is add on product.  If you purchase eBay, it is not come with.  You will have to pay extra $2,395 or some covert or buy new developer points to get it.
> 
> I will not do that just for getting DVC, but each one has his own valuation.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for that information.  I didn't realize the Plus Partner was an additional fee.  So without that, the only option with RCI is to trade weekly, and nightly or weekly through Wyndham?  Do you or anyone else know of another timeshare brand that allows nightly RCI trades that I can get cheap on Ebay?  Thanks again for saving me from making a big mistake.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not certain, but Bluegreen's new access to RCI Points might work for you.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Apr 28, 2010)

rufusrex said:


> Thank you so much for that information.  I didn't realize the Plus Partner was an additional fee.  So without that, the only option with RCI is to trade weekly, and nightly or weekly through Wyndham?  Do you or anyone else know of another timeshare brand that allows nightly RCI trades that I can get cheap on Ebay?  Thanks again for saving me from making a big mistake.



From time to time, there is one tuger creates a RCI RTU 3 years lease program.  You can get in for 3 years.  Don't know if he still has any available even for next year.  If he has, that is the easiest way to get in with much less risk.

You may want to serach for point section.

Jya-Ning


----------

